# Appliances -- how much $ do people spend?



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Partly off-topic partly financial related.

I was at an appliance store (well a few to be honest but I digress). I needed a microwave, we went from $600 - $200 and flip flopped away. We really wanted to get a convection microwave to save on using the large over for small items.

Turns out or kitchen won't accommodate one so we went with a regular one.

But while I was there I noticed prices on fridges... $10,000 -- $12,000 for a Fridge?  Seriously?

Okay I make a good living in the $150k a year range and I wouldn't even consider a $10k fridge. Heck I just bought a car for less than that. 

How much do people make to afford these things? The salesman who was reluctant to help me buy a $200 microwave, said that the average sale in the store was $10k+ 

Seriously? This was a chain / big-box place not some boutique shop. People are nuts? That's my only conclusion to this....


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Just put it on the HELOC.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

We built in 2007/2008 and bought a package of appliances - over the range microwave, fridge, stove, dishwasher for $2200 + tax. It was a sale at the time, but note that they are "white" appliances rather than than the more popular stainless steel.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

What's most important is the ability of the vendor to deliver and install. Many don't do this, others do, some for free. Make this part of your upfront negotiation before even discussing price. Figure out which vendors in your area offer delivery, and then do your comparison shopping from that list.

I would also suggest one where the freezer is on the bottom. It's stupid to bend over to go into the fridge when you consider we access the freezer once for every 10 times we bend over to go into the fridge. The top mount design allows you to reach into the fridge at a natural level.

Places like Sears and Future Shop often have this stuff on sale and if you sign up for one of their cards you will often get a % discount.

And don't bother with the add-on warranty they try to sell you.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Good advice, I'm not buying anything though, just observing haha


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with a convection microwave. If you want an energy efficient convection cooking device, try something like Nu Wave for about $120. It does a decent job cooking meats and is not $800. I can't imagine convection+microwave heating=tasty food. Microwaves are okay for heating and perhaps steaming vegetables, but not real cooking.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

andrewf said:


> I can't imagine convection+microwave heating=tasty food. Microwaves are okay for heating and perhaps steaming vegetables, but not real cooking.


Actually a "convection + microwave" is a dual appliance: it's a standard convection oven using radiant heat with a separate mode for microwave. So when you're using it as a convection oven it's like a standard cheap convection oven; when you're using it as a microwave it's a standard microwave.

These things are not true convection ovens, because true convection ovens are a closed system; the cheaper convection ovens bring fresh air in from the outside.

I have one -- a Panasonic -- and it's been great; we bought it around five years ago and it works well but probably not a good thing if you have teenagers in the house or anyone else who has a hard time following directions.


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> I would also suggest one where the freezer is on the bottom. It's stupid to bend over to go into the fridge when you consider we access the freezer once for every 10 times we bend over to go into the fridge. The top mount design allows you to reach into the fridge at a natural level
> 
> And don't bother with the add-on warranty they try to sell you.


As a full grown adult person I agree with you, Royal, but as a parent you need to consider the consequences of a bottom mount. Chances are your kids won't be able to access anything in the fridge on their own until they are at least 5/6. Which means you have to get it for them every time they want water, fruit, etc. (I see in the past few months newer models have a second drawer to address this issue) Our last fridge was a side by side. The kids had a small shelf stocked with water, cut up fruit, etc and it was very convenient. 

Regarding the warranty; one of the indicator lights on my beautiful 10 month old stove stopped working this week. I have a double range that is computerized with a touch screen "dashboard" (please don't beat me with the frugality stick - I *love* my new range, it is very efficient with the 1/2 size oven and convection and induction features, and since I do virtually all the cooking everyday of my life, it really adds value to my quality of life) so I called the store and they sent a repair guy. The entire "dashboard" has to be replaced for this one small indicator light. If the range were not under warranty, the part alone would be $600. An additional 3 year extended warranty is only $200. When the repair guys comes back this week to switch out the dashboard he will bring me the extended warranty forms and I will be buying one for the range.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Also try and find a place that will take your old one away, if you are replacing one.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Good point Dana, depends on where you are at in life. I never knew there was a "2nd drawer option."


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

FrugalTrader said:


> It was a sale at the time, but note that they are "white" appliances rather than than the more popular stainless steel.


So at first appliances came with some primer, than they charged extra for some white paint, black paint... and now you pay extra for bare steel!

I bought white as well, I think SS is pointless if it attracts fingerprints or if the inside is just white anyways. Some new ones are fingerprint resistant and matching inside, for a premium

In Deutschland, the appliance finish doesn't matter because you cover it with a matching cupboard finish. What a novel idea!


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

For those who are extra frugal, make sure you buy appliances that you can easily fix yourself. We avoid anything with expensive circuit boards as well - appliance service people have, more than once, given us this advice and it's paid off! Better than online reviews are DIY appliance repair websites... loads of information there for those looking to buy appliances that will last a long time.

We buy generally second hand appliances, because we know what make/models last and are easy and cheap to fix.

Sears Kenmore is not a manufacturer - other appliance manufacturers make the appliances and Kenmore sticker is placed on them. Sears however will tell you what actual brand (our Kenmore fridge is a whirlpool for example).

Our front load washer/dryer (which we are selling with our house) is Frigidaire, it's our second set (one is in our rental condo) and we love them! We will be buying a third set once we move to Ontario for our new home.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Since we are pretty much off-topic anyways. I hate our Frigidaire front load pair. Junk and they are the high end affinity version.

We bought LG this time around. Hope they fair better, they look prettier.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Bottom freezer would mean my kids will be able to raid the ice cream whenever they want, as many times as they want.
I need a fridge that has a 10 digit combination lock


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

jamesbe said:


> Since we are pretty much off-topic anyways. I hate our Frigidaire front load pair. Junk and they are the high end affinity version.
> .


I wonder if their quality has gone downhill. I bought a Frigidaire front-loading washer in 2002 and it's been performing flawlessly for the past nine years, no complaints, I love it.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

brad said:


> I wonder if their quality has gone downhill. I bought a Frigidaire front-loading washer in 2002 and it's been performing flawlessly for the past nine years, no complaints, I love it.


I've heard the affinity isn't manufactured by the same factory. I don't have anything to substantiate this other than a coworker who was researching buying a new set, but maybe there's some truth to it considering the comments here.


----------

